# Bax*'s Trapped Skunk



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I stopped by my dad's house in Payson to say hello last night. My dad told me that he had caught a skunk in a box trap and wanted me to help him get rid of it. But it was too close to the house and that we needed to get it further away before we shot the skunk. So he gave me a long pole with a hook on it and told me to hook the box trap and run like crazy for 150 yards. I hooked on and ran away with a skunk in tow while my dad laughed hysterically at a 6'4" goon running like a girl hoping that he didnt get sprayed by the skunk.

Finally I got far enough away from the house and my dad handed me his .22 and told me to shoot the skunk. Well, the skunk was so mad by this point that no matter what angle I came at him from, he pointed his back end at me and I couldnt get a head shot off on him so I was faced with only one option: Texas heart shot. What a bad idea! That darned skunk looked like a pierced can of soda rolling around on the street. He kept rolling and flipping around in the box trap spraying in every direction until he had nothing left in him.

Moral of the story: shooting a skunk up the bum isnt payback, its just a dumb idea. He sprayed more than any other skunk that I have ever shot in my life and this could have been avoided if I had just left the trap alone for a while so that the skunk could calm down.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: 

Live and learn, Bax*… live and learn.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> :lol:
> 
> Live and learn, Bax*&#8230; live and learn.


You would think I would know better by now J. Been trapping since I was a little boy, but this is definitely the first time I have made a mad dash with a skunk in tow. Let alone the first time I have shot one up the bung hole :?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh crap.......that story stinks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your dad must hate you :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Your dad must hate you :mrgreen:


Some days I wonder!

I honestly forgot how yellow that spray was. It looked like he was shooting out Mountain Dew


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Reminds of a story of a badger on our boat; our story also involved a long useless pole and our's ended with a happier ending.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They spray even if you shoot them in the head.

Hate those suckers


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where's the video?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

-_O- -_O- Great visual on that one haha Thanks for the laugh Bax


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My grandpa once used an old CO2 fire extinguisher to freeze a skunk that was in his cat trap. Don't know if you can still get those, or how economical it would be, but grandpa said that it froze the sucker solid before it could spray a drop. ---------SS


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

When I catch animals in a box-type trap I just drop them in a water tank while I do chores. When I get done, they are ready for disposal with no mess.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Found a skunk out on a buddies property today, he had me take it out for him with my .22 mag. I had the exact same experience with the spray. I couldn't believe how much it let out or how visible it was. We were only about 10 yards away and we just turned and ran like hell when we saw that sucker spray. Got a good chuckle outta that. We tried to move it but once we got pretty close we decided it could wait a day or two, or maybe a week...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LMS, don't bring a knife to a gun fight brother! The only one I have ever shot I had had come after me previously, so I was fully prepared. We were approaching a duck pond to jump the birds and here he came, I hit him with a 3-1/2" #2 also from about 10 yards that, sir, is the end of the story, not so much as a twitch. Of course, no ducks, they seem to catch on when they hear that loud of a shot from 100 yards away, but I think I got more satisfaction out of the skunk shoot vs the duck shoot.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Skunks can vary the amount of spray they use from a slight mist to an outright spray. They can also vary the distance the spray can travel from just the air around themselves to 15 feet away. Everything depends on the threat they have coming their way.

Obviously Bax was a monster of a threat and thus the "mountain dew experience". I think you owe us a re-enactment and a video. It may go viral. At least in my mind your story would go viral.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was just thinking about this story this morning. What a weird day in my life.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

This needs to be in the Humor section...


----------



## OKEE2 (Dec 20, 2016)

ainkiller:Thanks for the laugh. Its hard to beat a good skunk story.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Your story reminds me of a phone call I got from my dad years ago. He caught a skunk in his box trap under the bird feeder. The call started with - hey I need your help. I've got a skunk in the trap. The call ended with me saying to him - I want no part of that $hit. Your on your own. 

He called animal control and of coarse they didn't any part of it either. But they gave him a idea to try. They suggested that during the middle of the day while the skunk was asleep to very carefully open the door on the trap. Then at night the skunk will walk out. It worked and he didn't get sprayed and no stink to put up with either. 

He never forgot of forgave my lack of help in his hour of need lol


----------

